# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  الحمل المستكن وإعلام الوراثة

## محمود حنفى

توفى عن زوجتين أحداهما حامل وله أبناء وبنات هل يؤجل إعلام الوراثة إلى ما بعد وضع الزوجة الحامل أم يتم إصداره بصفة مؤقتة مثبتاً فيها الحمل المستكن ثم يتم تعديله بعد الوضع
أرجو الإفادة

----------

